# Lake Tahoe July 4th Week on the lake $700



## Huntgas

We can't make our July 4th week (June 29- July 6) reservation at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort.  We have a 2 bedroom which sleeps 8 available. 

This will be a great place directly on the lake to watch fireworks and have fun at the lake. Apparently there is some construction going on in the pool/spa area, but alternate facilities should be available.

This unit is well worth the $700 we are willing to take for the week.

Thank you,
Danny


----------



## goodjobwm

I sent you a pv message


----------



## Huntgas

Hi,
I just posted this, so it is still open.  No problem waiting until Monday.
Danny


----------



## Rent_Share

Such a bargain for a premium reservation

 What are your alternatives with DRI besides depositing with an exchange company  ?


----------



## goodjobwm

Huntgas said:


> Hi,
> I just posted this, so it is still open.  No problem waiting until Monday.
> Danny



Please call me at 408-334-5289. Thx


----------



## Huntgas

First, David, I am not in DRI anymore.  Got rid of that when we shed our Orlando TS. We bought this back with Embassy and have the Ambassador membership where we can reserve 2 years in advance.  For years we reserved New Years and we enjoyed with the kids.  Now kids are scattered, and my knees can't take the skiing, so we figured July 4th would be great.  Well, now I am about to get another new knee, so this trip is out for us.

Hence, the great deal.

Now, guest, it is late so I will call you tomorrow.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## valzay

*remodeling inprogress*

were there 2 weeks ago: all common areas were closed - repairs in progress: pool, spa, lobby (with computers), gym, kid's room did not work. entry to the building from side porch. bar was open, but surrounded by repairs. sometimes one of the elevators was closed to carry construction materials. dusty. practically only apartments were OK. advise: call the resort in advance to find out what is the status of repairs and what is available.


----------



## Huntgas

Well, I guess goodjobwm didn't want the unit as she did not return call.  It is still available.
Danny


----------



## sandovalet

still available? If so please let me know sent you a pm


thanks


----------



## Huntgas

*No longer available.*

No longer available.

Ernesto,
Thanks for taking the resort.  You will have a great time.
Danny


----------



## LisaH

I guess sandovalet took it. Glad this great week was taken by a Tugger. I would love to be there if I could get away...


----------



## sandovalet

LisaH said:


> I guess sandovalet took it. Glad this great week was taken by a Tugger. I would love to be there if I could get away...



Thanks LisaH we have never been to Lake Tahoe we are very excited about the upcoming trip :whoopie:


----------



## bjones9942

I have an EOY at Tahoe Beach and Ski.  The area is stunningly beautiful.  I'm sure you'll have a great time! If you're going to do a drive around the lake (recommended), you might want to get a copy of Around Tahoe by Darin Talbot.

And if you're into photography, or just like to find some great nature spots, the tour offered by Tahoe Photographic Tours is a great value for the $$.

Here are some shots I took on my trip in April:  Lake Tahoe photos.  Here is a fun little montage of the differences in the water in the lake:  Waters of Lake Tahoe


----------

